# Tri-State Bully Meet NY/NJ/PA



## BrooklynYards (May 14, 2009)

:welcome:American Pit Bull & Bully Club will have some meetups that are simply for dog socialization, others will be monthly Bar-B-Q. APBC will help support ABKC, UKC, ADBA, AADR and NKC Florida/Tri-State Area Shows and working class events. All those who enjoy taking their dogs out, gather to share info @ local dog-friendly parks!

American PitBull & Bully Club (Orlando, FL) - Meetup.com

American PitBull & Bully Club (Orlando, FL) - Meetup.com


----------



## BrooklynYards (May 14, 2009)

next meet July 18th http://www.meetup.com/TriStateBullyMeet/calendar/10869815/


----------



## BrooklynYards (May 14, 2009)




----------



## BrooklynYards (May 14, 2009)

Updated pics Photos - American PitBull & Bully Club Tri-State (Brooklyn, NY) - Meetup.com


----------

